# Legit?



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got this e-mail today



> Dear Xbox owner,
> 
> Microsoft and Xbox continually strive to deliver the best products and services possible. At this time, we are inviting our customers to help make our products and services even better by participating in a short online study.
> 
> ...


From [email protected].

It's come to the adress my XBL account is based from, and has then been forwarded to my main address.

Reckon it's legit or some kind of scam? I've not clicked any links yet.

David.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

I got one of these too, was thinking the same thing

I'll have a look on the work PC in a sec


----------

